

Ask HN: Startups in Suburbia? - prezjordan

I'm from Central NJ, right along the shore. Today, while driving, I was wondering why tech startups are usually in big cities. I thought it would be really neat to have office space near the shore (or on the river around here). Is this foolish?
======
mixmastamyk
Some drawbacks I can imagine are you'll need everyone to drive out to it. You
may also not have many choices for lunch and dinner.

~~~
bluestix
Telecommute FTW.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Ok, but then why have the office at the beach?

------
jparishy
I don't have any definitive advice for you, but I'm curious where you are? I'm
also in Central Jersey right on the coast!

~~~
prezjordan
Middletown, not _right_ on the coast but close! I was actually driving through
Rumson/Fair Haven when the thought popped into my head.

